# Hip Arthroscopy code ?



## scooter1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am quite confused with the hip arthroscopy codes right now.  The doctor basically did a debridement of a labral tear,  and a chondroplasty of the femoral head and acetabulum.
My first thought was 29916 for the labral tear, but then I am uncertain whether to use both 29914 and 29915 for the chondroplasty of the femoral head and acetabulm. . . . . . .
Can someone please help ?  Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 28, 2011)

mousehouse1 said:


> I am quite confused with the hip arthroscopy codes right now.  The doctor basically did a debridement of a labral tear,  and a chondroplasty of the femoral head and acetabulum.
> My first thought was 29916 for the labral tear, but then I am uncertain whether to use both 29914 and 29915 for the chondroplasty of the femoral head and acetabulm. . . . . . .
> Can someone please help ?  Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you



was there bone removed on the head or cup? Pincer or CAM lesion documented in the notes? If so you could get 29914 and 29915. If it was just a chondroplasty of the head, cup and labrum..then 29862 will be all you can capture.


----------



## tjlester (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you getting paid for the cpt codes 29916 and 29914?


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 7, 2011)

tjlester said:


> Are you getting paid for the cpt codes 29916 and 29914?



Yes. It's a carrier issue as far as payment of the 3 new codes. Cigna will not pay 29916 with either 29914 or 29915. BC/BS will not pay 29915 with 29916. Oxford/UHC will pay all 3. you have to check their policy and also watch the EOBs as they come in...


----------

